# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Existen suficientes reservas de uranio para el futuro próximo

## Jonasino

> A principios del mes de diciembre, la Agencia de Energía Nuclear de la OCDE y el Organismo Internacional de Energía Atómica de Naciones Unidas han lanzado la 26ª edición de su publicación "Uranium 2016: Resources, Production and Demand", conocido como el "Libro Rojo del uranio", en el que se analiza la información procedente de 49 diferentes países productores y consumidores.
> 
> Según este informe, las reservas identificadas de uranio -incluyendo las razonablemente aseguradas y las inferidas- son más que suficientes para satisfacer la demanda esperada en un futuro próximo. Existen más de 5,7 millones de toneladas a precios inferiores a 130 $/kgU y más de 7,6 millones de toneladas a precios inferiores a 260 $/kgU. Estas cantidades posibilitan más de 135 años de funcionamiento del parque nuclear mundial. 
> 
> Aunque la producción minera global ha descendido un 4% desde el año 2013, se mantiene por encima de los niveles de 2011 y Kazajistán, mayor productor mundial, continúa incrementando su producción, pero a un menor ritmo.
> 
> Según el Libro Rojo, las peores condiciones del mercado harán que el principal reto de los próximos años sea la suficiencia de la capacidad de producción, más que la suficiencia de las reservas.
> 
> Siendo un producto de gran valor, la reducción de los precios de mercado de los últimos años -provocados por la incertidumbre en la evolución de la utilización de la energía nuclear- ha llevado a posponer el desarrollo de nuevos proyectos mineros en varios países.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/newsle...futuro-proximo

----------

F. Lázaro (27-ene-2017)

----------

